
What the Microsoft Antitrust Case Taught Us (Op-Ed) - thinkling
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/18/opinion/microsoft-antitrust-case.html
======
thinkling
> Unfortunately, ever since the Microsoft case there has been remarkably
> little oversight of the technology sector, despite the obvious signs of
> corporate consolidation and outsize market power. Enforcement of the
> antimonopoly laws has fallen: Between 1970 and 1999, the United States
> brought about 15 monopoly cases each year; between 2000 and 2014 that number
> went down to just three.

I thought that it was not illegal to _have_ a monopoly, only to abuse it. Is
that right?

The authors don't give examples of current abuse, only of consolidation
(Facebook-Instagram-Whatsapp).

